# Game of Thrones Season 2 (SPOILERS!)



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am pretty excited that the new season starts tomorrow.  It will be a long two years before the next book and I can get my "fix" on HBO.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Anybody watching season 2? Going now!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I sadly was doing homework

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I watched last night and felt that I had to do some recall to get back into the loop.  It's been awhile since I read this; I think that I will take some time to warm back up to it.  But, as was last season, the cast is so good.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

It was great, but I won't spoil it for you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really enjoyed it and am going to watch it again....

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I watched it too.  Pretty good opening.  With a shocking ending.  Though I wish the direwolf was less computer graphic generated.

And who didn't love Cersei slapping Joffrey.  That was a good SLAP.  It needs to be put on a loop.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't stand to think how long it'll be before it's over here...

*sulking*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I loved it, just a little confused over one thing. Who was the woman who had the guy pull the sword out of the fire and the other guy drink the poison wine? Is that Catelyn Stark's sister, who had the horrible, bratty son?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Cuechick said:


> I loved it, just a little confused over one thing. Who was the woman who had the guy pull the sword out of the fire and the other guy drink the poison wine? Is that Catelyn Stark's sister, who had the horrible, bratty son?


Melisandra is the "red woman." She seems to come out of nowhere in the books, just like the TV show, and pretty much controls all of what Stannis has going on. Catelyn Stark's sister Lysa is the mother of Lord Robert, the sickly little ruler of the Eyrie in the Vale who continues to breastfeed at age 11 or something like that. Not sure we'll see either of them much this season, but you really can't forget about anyone over the long haul.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

prairiesky said:


> I am pretty excited that the new season starts tomorrow. It will be a long two years before the next book and I can get my "fix" on HBO.


Two years before the next book? Is that just a guess or have you actually heard something about it?

As for the show, LOVE IT, already watched the first episode of season two twice just in case I missed anything


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> I am pretty excited that the new season starts tomorrow. It will be a long two years before the next book and I can get my "fix" on HBO.


Just two years? I was expecting another 5 year wait.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Melisandra is the "red woman." She seems to come out of nowhere in the books, just like the TV show, and pretty much controls all of what Stannis has going on. Catelyn Stark's sister Lysa is the mother of Lord Robert, the sickly little ruler of the Eyrie in the Vale who continues to breastfeed at age 11 or something like that. Not sure we'll see either of them much this season, but you really can't forget about anyone over the long haul.


Thanks, so she was not in the first season then?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

DYB said:


> I watched it too. Pretty good opening. With a shocking ending. Though I wish the direwolf was less computer graphic generated.
> 
> And who didn't love Cersei slapping Joffrey. That was a good SLAP. It needs to be put on a loop.


I loved the CGI direwolf. Direwolves are supposed to be much larger than dogs, so they had to do it at some point. I thought it looked really good.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Thanks, so she was not in the first season then?


Correct. Melisandra was not in the first season (or book).


Spoiler



Just in case some folks haven't read the book... I'd also say she is the first magic user we are intoduced to. Bran would appear to have magic, based on his wolf dreams, but he doesn't know how to "use" it. She is in complete control of her powers.


----------



## TellestAuthor (Apr 2, 2012)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Just two years? I was expecting another 5 year wait.


He's something along the lines of 300 pages deep now, and I think he's been working on it since a little before last summer. I wouldn't be surprised if your five year wait was right on target.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

TellestAuthor said:


> He's something along the lines of 300 pages deep now, and I think he's been working on it since a little before last summer. I wouldn't be surprised if your five year wait was right on target.


If he doesn't finish the next book before the show catches up, I wonder what they will do... Taking a break and waiting till the book is done would probably hurt ratings.


----------



## TellestAuthor (Apr 2, 2012)

purplesmurf said:


> If he doesn't finish the next book before the show catches up, I wonder what they will do... Taking a break and waiting till the book is done would probably hurt ratings.


The series is already on its fifth completed book. He's only got to finish two more books (unless he decides that more needs to be told). Moreover, some people have noted that books three and four probably need more than one season to adequately tell. It'd be in HBO's best interest to run the series that way as well. Assuming it takes Martin four years to write each book, he could, in theory, wrap up the eight book at the time the eighth season would need to come out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Recording tonight's reair. Though I am cramming for chemistry tonight

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am loving it this season... can not believe what a sadistic little punk... Joffery is...  I do find some scenes so dark they are hard to see. Am I right that the chubby, friend of Stark's bastard son was killed?


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Cuechick said:


> I am loving it this season... can not believe what a sadistic little punk... Joffery is... I do find some scenes so dark they are hard to see. Am I right that the chubby, friend of Stark's bastard son was killed?


Yes he was killed.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I am loving it this season... can not believe what a sadistic little punk... Joffery is... I do find some scenes so dark they are hard to see. Am I right that the chubby, friend of Stark's bastard son was killed?





purplesmurf said:


> Yes he was killed.


Wait, what? Who got killed?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Sam is definitely not dead, assuming that's who you're talking about. Not sure where that idea is coming from.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Sam is definitely not dead, assuming that's who you're talking about. Not sure where that idea is coming from.


Phew. I looked at my husband and asked if I totally missed something. He thought maybe the poster was thinking of Hot Pie, but we don't recall him dying either.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

My bad everyone, I misread when it said "chubby" friend and totally wasn't thinking of Sam at all. He is def not dead. I saw Stark and thought of Arya and the boy that was with her and Gendry. I think his name is hotpie or something like that in the book but i don't think they give him a name in the show.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> My bad everyone, I misread when it said "chubby" friend and totally wasn't thinking of Sam at all. He is def not dead. I saw Stark and thought of Arya and the boy that was with her and Gendry. I think his name is hotpie or something like that in the book but i don't think they give him a name in the show.


Hotpie is the fat one that's still alive (although you're right, they don't give him a name in the show). Lommy Greenhands is the boy that gets killed, and Arya tells Amory Lorch that he (dead boy) is Gendry.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> Hotpie is the fat one that's still alive (although you're right, they don't give him a name in the show). Lommy Greenhands is the boy that gets killed, and Arya tells Amory Lorch that he (dead boy) is Gendry.


Thanks for clearing that up. So many details to keep straight between the books and the show!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is pretty funny...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

purplesmurf said:


> My bad everyone, I misread when it said "chubby" friend and totally wasn't thinking of Sam at all. He is def not dead. I saw Stark and thought of Arya and the boy that was with her and Gendry. I think his name is hotpie or something like that in the book but i don't think they give him a name in the show.


IIRC, Martin did say that someone dies this season that hasn't in the books. I think that he must have been talking about Rhogo - one of Dany's bloodriders.

I really should have re-read Storm before this season started. I'm getting really confused on sequence of events. I'm just glad I have read them. I have a co-worker who just caught up with the series and has never read the books. I had a lot of explaining and asking if she wanted spoilers last week.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> IIRC, Martin did say that someone dies this season that hasn't in the books. I think that he must have been talking about Rhogo - one of Dany's bloodriders.
> 
> I really should have re-read Storm before this season started. I'm getting really confused on sequence of events. I'm just glad I have read them. I have a co-worker who just caught up with the series and has never read the books. I had a lot of explaining and asking if she wanted spoilers last week.


I also heard that Rhogo was not supposed to die which means eventually the books and show will diverge because supposedly he plays a big role at some point.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I never read the books and am kind of glad I have nothing to compare the show too. It may be less confusing that way.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I never read the books and am kind of glad I have nothing to compare the show too. It may be less confusing that way.


I wouldn't go so far as to say I wish I hadn't read the books, because I love them even more than the show, but it's got to be nice to not always be comparing the two and just appreciate the show as a separate entity.

As for the most recent episode:


Spoiler



"Any one can be killed."


 I love Arya. The girl they cast is perfect. Same with Tywin and Stannis. The latter especially I thought gave a chilling performance.

But the wildfire in the translucent glass looked like a bottle of green perfume


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I love Arya too, although later in the books she really starts to piss me off with her decisions, as for the show I wish they would show more of Bran, and where are Jojen and Meera,  I feel like they really should have been introduced by now!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

purplesmurf said:


> I love Arya too, although later in the books she really starts to p*ss me off with her decisions, as for the show I wish they would show more of Bran, and where are Jojen and Meera, I feel like they really should have been introduced by now!


There should be Frey wards at Winterfell as well.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll never get tired of seeing this


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

That slap is good! They need to add Cersei's slap in there also!

My guess is that soon they'll begin introducing some parts of book 3 about Jaime into the second season. They can't have him sitting there all chained up for all 10 episodes. The showrunners have also already said that season 3 will not just be book 3 (which they'll be dividing into two parts anyway.) But because books 3, 4, and 5 begin overlapping they'll start pulling things from them into the following seasons. Which probably means the two major characters who die in book 3 will be around on the TV show much longer. That's the good news.

I like Charles Dance a lot in general and his Tywin Lannister is interesting. But very different from the book. If a cupbearer threatened him with "Anyone can be killed" (and it _is_ a threat and he knows it) - he would have had her killed right there on the spot. Tywin in books is unforgiving and humorless. (Not unlike Stannis.) In the show they've definitely softened him up by giving him a smirky sense of humor.

BTW, we've just started "A Storm of Swords" in the Kindle Klub here, so come join us!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

All I can say is WHEW!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Cannot wait until Sunday!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Is anyone else upset that none of the stark children have had wolf dreams yet, nor has it yet been implied that they are wargs? At this point I think it's just Bran and Jon that have had them (in the book) but it's very irritating to me esp because that is part of what I like so much about Bran and so far he's really done nothing!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

purplesmurf said:


> Is anyone else upset that none of the stark children have had wolf dreams yet, nor has it yet been implied that they are wargs? At this point I think it's just Bran and Jon that have had them (in the book) but it's very irritating to me esp because that is part of what I like so much about Bran and so far he's really done nothing!


Bran has had a couple of wolf dreams early in the season. The one in the Godswood when we first see the red comet and one where Summer comes into his bedroom and Bran sees himself asleep through Summer's eyes right before he wakes up.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

JimJ said:


> Bran has had a couple of wolf dreams early in the season. The one in the Godswood when we first see the red comet and one where Summer comes into his bedroom and Bran sees himself asleep through Summer's eyes right before he wakes up.


So a little bit has happened with that but I was so looking forward to when they escape from winterfell and they completely re-wrote that scene. I understand it is probably easier to do things that way but it makes Bran a lot less interesting, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree about what the show has done to Bran.  He's basically useless in the show.  And without Jojen and Meera he has even less to do because we're not seeing him learn anything about himself and his powers.  I think the showrunners have really screwed that one up!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

DYB said:


> I agree about what the show has done to Bran. He's basically useless in the show. And without Jojen and Meera he has even less to do because we're not seeing him learn anything about himself and his powers. I think the showrunners have really screwed that one up!


I still have hope that maybe he will meet them along the way and then become more interesting.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow.  That was one of the most amazing episodes of TV I've ever seen.  It would be great for the visual effects alone.  I don't think I've ever seen anything on a weekly TV series look that good ever.  But the acting, direction, writing etc. were all great too (as usual).  This was the first time we've stayed with one story for the entirety of an episode and I'm so glad they did that.  Can't imagine a single moment I'd cut in favor of cutting to Dany whining about her dragons or Jon's wildling adventures.

The great thing about this episode is that it almost stands alone.  You could show it to anyone and, with a little bit of explanation of some the relationships and back story, it would still be great television even if they've never seen an episode.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't believe there is just one episode left! It has flown by....


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

JimJ....what you said.  Seems as though this season has zipped by.  I hate that next week will end it for another year!!!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Can't imagine a single moment I'd cut in favor of cutting to Dany whining about her dragons or Jon's wildling adventures.


Ironic, given your avatar. 

You're right that they haven't served Dany well this season, but I'm hoping that last episode does right by her as it should have a scene I've been anticipating.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Ironic, given your avatar.
> 
> You're right that they haven't served Dany well this season, but I'm hoping that last episode does right by her as it should have a scene I've been anticipating.


 

I think I put that up after the first season ended, when I loved Dany, before I'd read the books. Not to say I don't like her now, but her story in the first book/season was so compelling and it's never gotten that good again. The end of this season should be great and I like her book 3 parts a lot, so I'm looking forward to next season (and the season after that since they're splitting book 3 into 2 seasons).


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

For those worried about if the Reeds would be in the show, this article should make you happy: http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/05/29/game-of-throne-season-3-cast/


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

JimJ said:


> For those worried about if the Reeds would be in the show, this article should make you happy: http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/05/29/game-of-throne-season-3-cast/


HURRAY, that just made me very happy, thank you for that!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

purplesmurf said:


> HURRAY, that just made me very happy, thank you for that!


You're welcome. I'm looking forward to finally seeing the Blackfish. I'm also glad to see the wife and daughter of Stannis included.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I'm also glad to see the wife and daughter of Stannis included.


Based on some of the comments Stannis made, I was positive they had combined his wife and daughter into his wife's character.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Hee heeeeee!  Hilarious video!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Wow. That was one of the most amazing episodes of TV I've ever seen. It would be great for the visual effects alone. I don't think I've ever seen anything on a weekly TV series look that good ever. But the acting, direction, writing etc. were all great too (as usual). This was the first time we've stayed with one story for the entirety of an episode and I'm so glad they did that. Can't imagine a single moment I'd cut in favor of cutting to Dany whining about her dragons or Jon's wildling adventures.
> 
> The great thing about this episode is that it almost stands alone. You could show it to anyone and, with a little bit of explanation of some the relationships and back story, it would still be great television even if they've never seen an episode.


The Blackwater episode was written by Martin himself. And it really shows!

As far as Dany - the truth is that in the second book she has very little to do. There's not much space devoted to her. They expanded her story in the series (like theft of the dragons, which is not in the book) to give her additional screen time. But in the second book her story is minimal.

In the finale I was disappointed by the House of the Undying. It just wasn't enough. In one online review I saw they said in the book her journey through it like going into The Black Lodge in "Twin Peaks." That's a great way of putting it. It was insane, confusing, exciting, scary, bizarre, dangerous, beautiful, etc. Lots of prophecies of things to come that were deleted in translation to the screen. Though it was nice to see Drogo again.

They also pulled a few things from book 3 into this season. (And shifted some things from season 2 into season 3, like Jojen and Meera.) It was interesting to see Stannis acknowledge, with regret, that he murdered his brother. In the books it is not clear that he knows anything about how Renly died. And he does acknowledge in the book that he will remember his brother and his peach (not included in the series) on his deathbed. So I was glad to see Stannis finally show some sadness for Renly.

And, Melisandre having Stannis stare into the flame. They don't show us what he sees, and what horrifies him...but it's important!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

DYB said:


> The Blackwater episode was written by Martin himself. And it really shows!


Yep.



DYB said:


> In the finale I was disappointed by the House of the Undying. It just wasn't enough. In one online review I saw they said in the book her journey through it like going into The Black Lodge in "Twin Peaks." That's a great way of putting it. It was insane, confusing, exciting, scary, bizarre, dangerous, beautiful, etc. Lots of prophecies of things to come that were deleted in translation to the screen. Though it was nice to see Drogo again.


Yep. 

I was very much looking forward to that scene -- probably the #1 scene I wanted to see this year. I understand that they probably just couldn't accomplish it after the Blackwater budget, and I'd steeled myself, so I wasn't as disappointed as I could have been. Lowered expectations.

It really was nice seeing Drogo, and the implication that the things she did see were to tempt and distract her, but I wish they would have had the puzzle of the doors. And the door where she sees Rhaegar. Oh, and the prophecy about betrayal.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

I actually enjoyed last night more than the previous episode's fireworks, but I missed Sandor Clegane most of all in the finale. I didn't expect them to show the House of the Undying sequence in detail because they skipped over several plotlines related to it and couldn't suddenly bring them up in the finale. Would have loved to see a ghostly image of Rhaegar and Elia with the prophecy about the dragon with 3 heads..


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I really liked the scence from the house of the undying when she told the dragons to breath fire. I LOVE the dragons! My only major complaint about the season is the lack of dire wolves. Maybe they'll do more with them next season. . .


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lisa,

With the first season, I still thought people should read the books, but most of the important stuff, the best stuff, made it into the show. With season 2, they did their best, but it's clear that the show cannot substitute for the richness of the books.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Lisa J. Yarde said:


> I actually enjoyed last night more than the previous episode's fireworks, but I missed Sandor Clegane most of all in the finale. I didn't expect them to show the House of the Undying sequence in detail because they skipped over several plotlines related to it and couldn't suddenly bring them up in the finale. Would have loved to see a ghostly image of Rhaegar and Elia with the prophecy about the dragon with 3 heads..


I was waiting to see the


Spoiler



man with the head of the wolf!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just started book one... and only 4 chapters in, I already have a better understanding of the show.

I thought last nights episode was very good but maybe a little compact... I wanted more.

I_ was_ surprised to see that Sansa was even still there, I got the impression last week that she might have left with the Dog guy...

I do wish if you have read the books that you would use the spoiler tags when referring to stuff in the books the show has not yet covered. Even though this thread allows spoilers, I think the intent was only for the actual show...  (Thanks DYB! Good timing)

I do hope to be caught up soon but I'm not a really fast reader !


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Considering they spent a whole episode on KL and the battle last week, they had A LOT of stuff to tie up in the finale, so it's understandable that the House of the Undying wasn't as epic as it could've been. I still liked it and seeing Drogo again was a nice surprise. Also, Dany's vengeance was ice cold


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

First season 3 casting:

Kerry Ingram as Shireen Baratheon (daughter of Stannis):









http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/s151/game-of-thrones/news/a384959/game-of-thrones-casts-matilda-kerry-ingram-as-shireen-baratheon.html


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, season 3 won't premiere until March 2013 (!), but new cast members have been announced. All 14 of them. And one of them is Diana Rigg! I love Diana Rigg! Anyway, the following was the rundown in Cynopsis, an TV industry newsletter.

Fourteen new cast members are joining the third season of HBO's _Game of Thrones_ which is returning next year on March 31. Veteran actress Diana Rigg will play Lady Olenna Tyrell also known as The Queen of Thorns; Mackenzie Crook as wildling raider, Orell; Clive Russell as the knight Brynden or otherwise known as "The Blackfish" Tully; Nathalie Emannuel as former slave Missandei who becomes a translator to the slave trader Kraznys in Astapor; Kerry Ingram as Shireen Baratheon, the only child of Stannis Baratheon; Paul Kaye as Thoros of Myr, a member of the outlaw band known as the Brotherhood Without Banners and a Red Priest; Thomas Brodie-Sangster as the mysterious Jojen Reed who becomes an important ally to Bran Stark; Ellie Kendirck as Meera Reed, the eldest daughter of Howland Reed, sister to Jojen and a staunch Stark royalist; Richard Dormer as Lord Beric Dondarrion, the leader of the Brotherhood Without Banners; Kristofer Hivju as Tormund Giantsbane, a famed wildling warrior and chief lieutenant of the King Beyond the Wall, Mance Rayder; Philip McGinley as Anguy, a skilled archer and key member of the Brotherhood Without Banners; Tara Fitzgerald as Selyse Baratheon, the wife of Stannis Baratheon; Tobias Menzies as Edmure Tully, the younger brother of Catelyn Stark and the recently-named Lord of Riverun following his father's death; and Anton Lesser as Qyburn, a former master of the Citadel.


----------

